# Super Bowl LI Discussion



## dvsDave

It's time for our Annual Super Bowl / Half Time Show Discussion Thread.

So, vote and we'll begin the discussion at Kick-off. The game, the commercials, the half-time show, how much Roger Goodell sucks, it's all up for discussion in a free-for-all.


----------



## egilson1

Been watching the NFL network all day. Some great pieces about Tom Brady, Bill Belichick, and JE 11. 

Go Pats!


----------



## Amiers

I'm getting ready to leave to the party now. I got my stacks of cash ready and stuff to make sloppy joes, it is gonna be a good night.


----------



## Amiers

Get to the party and Fox News is on and they are straight up bashing Lady GaGa. Damn shame that they couldn't be happy for her to be in the half time show. 

I hate when politics get in the way of fun.


----------



## gafftaper

dvsDave said:


> So, vote and we'll begin the discussion at Kick-off. The game, the commercials, the half-time show, how much Tom Brady and the Patriots suck, it's all up for discussion in a free-for-all.


I love having mod powers.


----------



## dvsDave

gafftaper said:


> I love having mod powers.



How would you like to have your username changed to BradyFanGirl until USITT?


----------



## dvsDave

Wow! Seeing President Bush here to do the coin flip was quite a surprise!


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Power. I hope the stadium power goes out again.


----------



## Amiers

Guess that's a no on the discord :/

Either way. Pretty boring so far. The tom Brady pancake commercial was ok.


----------



## Amiers

Buick commercial hilarous.


----------



## gafftaper

dvsDave said:


> How would you like to have your username changed to BradyFanGirl until USITT?


I no, never get in an editing fight with the webmaster. Still I had to try.


----------



## Amiers

What's you view of the game.


----------



## dvsDave

Is anyone else annoyed by how much of the stadium noise is in the mix?


----------



## Amiers

It's prolly so loud in there they can't turn in down all the way.


----------



## dvsDave

Wow, this is been a crazy game so far. I don't think the Patriots have faced this level of competition in a couple of years.


----------



## Amiers

Yeah it's not boding well for them. I got the Pats minus 6 and it's not panning out well for me.


----------



## dvsDave

That line of fixtures behind the stage, what do you think those are?


----------



## dvsDave

WOW, check out those drones!


----------



## Amiers

Green screen at the beginning or drones?


----------



## Amiers

Steam punk steam pretty cool.


----------



## Amiers

She's rocking the flying.


----------



## dvsDave

Haven't seen a circular keyboard in forever.


----------



## Amiers

Lot of close ups , dancing is on point.


----------



## Amiers

Crystal prop phone and other props lmao.


----------



## Amiers

Keytair. Think she's playing it?


----------



## dvsDave

Anybody get tribute-y vibes to the Michael Jackson Superbowl half-time show?


----------



## StradivariusBone

Amiers said:


> She's rocking the flying.



Lol I just came here looking to see which company got the contract for that.


----------



## Amiers

I don't see it. MJ is 10x better.


----------



## Amiers

I have to say this doesn't compare to last year at all.


----------



## Amiers

I keep waiting for something awesome. But this is like an MTV special.


----------



## Amiers

Well the mic drop was funny. But that doesn't compare to Katey Perry at all.


----------



## StradivariusBone

dvsDave said:


> Anybody get tribute-y vibes to the Michael Jackson Superbowl half-time show?



I just said to my wife that this one reminded me of that show in a lot of ways.


----------



## techieman33

My antenna lost the signal about 45 seconds into the show and didn't come back until it was over. Guess I'll have to catch a replay somewhere.


----------



## dvsDave

MJ started up on the top of the stadium, and once on stage, defined when the show progressed. Even her initial costume was a nod to MJ's costume.


----------



## StradivariusBone

I'm wondering what protocol they were using to control those hand lights. Disney has these wands and ears in the park now that sync with the fireworks show at night. The only reason my kid convinced me to get one was so I could take it apart and figure out what was going on. I'm guessing it has to be pretty robust with all the RF interference in there and they seemed to have a pretty high refresh rate. I'm wondering if they are pre-recorded to the fixture itself and then synced with timecode?


----------



## gafftaper

Those lights were much smarter than the Disney technology. Those all do the same thing at the same time. There was a point where the crowd was around her sort of like a sun, with rays going out across the field and the lights were doing chases up and down the rays. They must have choreographed where every person of the field would be and used the crowd like a low-res screen.


----------



## dvsDave

The drones were pretty amazing. I saw a couple that weren't completely with the program, but the majority were totally on point.


----------



## Amiers

Think it was a program. Or all hand controlled.


----------



## StradivariusBone

gafftaper said:


> Those lights were much smarter than the Disney technology. Those all do the same thing at the same time. There was a point where the crowd was around her sort of like a sun, with rays going out across the field and the lights were doing chases up and down the rays. They must have choreographed where every person of the field would be and used the crowd like lowres screen.



Yeah the Disney ones cost $30, I'm guessing the SB ones are a mite more than that.


----------



## Amiers

Bay watch trailer *thumbs*


----------



## sblair

StradivariusBone said:


> I'm wondering what protocol they were using to control those hand lights. Disney has these wands and ears in the park now that sync with the fireworks show at night. The only reason my kid convinced me to get one was so I could take it apart and figure out what was going on. I'm guessing it has to be pretty robust with all the RF interference in there and they seemed to have a pretty high refresh rate. I'm wondering if they are pre-recorded to the fixture itself and then synced with timecode?



Those are all from Glow Motion Technologies. They are all RF and can be controlled individually or in groups. It's all programmed using DMX.


----------



## dvsDave

Wired has a write up on the drones. http://wrd.cm/2kDt8PO


----------



## techieman33

Found a "source" to watch the halftime and there was for sure some choreography involved. I also wonder if they didn't form some sort of mesh network or something else to track where each one was on the field.


----------



## JohnD

dvsDave said:


> Wired has a write up on the drones. http://wrd.cm/2kDt8PO


Well that explains that Twitter comment about how her hairstyle changed from on the roof to when she dropped down.


----------



## Amiers

Spot number 2 for second half.


----------



## gafftaper

Can I repeat how much I hate the Patriots.


----------



## gafftaper

Here in Seattle, one of the most liberal places in the country, everyone was relieved to take a day off from protesting Trump to hate Tom Brady instead. Now I have to watch this?


----------



## dvsDave

ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## dvsDave

34/28 PATRIOTS WIN!!!!!


----------



## derekleffew

dvsDave said:


> That line of fixtures behind the stage, what do you think those are?


VL3500 Wash FX probably. There was also a line of what looked like 2416's. 
Dang dancers kept standing in front of them the few times I got a decent camera shot.


----------



## gafftaper

Well that waste of time is over... BRING ON 24!... Please don't suck!


----------



## egilson1

Goat


----------



## dvsDave

did you hear the crowd when Goodell was trying to talk?


----------



## soundlight

derekleffew said:


> VL3500 Wash FX probably. There was also a line of what looked like 2416's.
> Dang dancers kept standing in front of them the few times I got a decent camera shot.



I saw somewhere that they were the new VL6000 Beams. I'm guessing there were also Mythos in there somewhere.


----------



## dvsDave

LiveDesign got a sit-down with Bruce Rodgers of Tribe, Inc. about the half time show. 

http://livedesignonline.com/super-b...-bowl-li-2017-halftime-show-design-renderings


----------



## dvsDave

The NFL network has also uploaded the whole half-time show to Youtube.


----------



## egilson1

Fly by Foy for flying fx.


----------



## soundlight

Re-watched halftime on youtube, VL6000 beams are the closer row in the back with fewer fixtures. They have the 3 support bars you can see for the central reflector. Ayrton Magic Dots on the half sphere she's playing piano at. GLP GT-1s and Ayrton Magic Panels on the towers. I can't make out what the full line of beam fixtures are further back, but I'm sticking with my guess of Mythos based on the beam quality, and if the previous super bowl designs are any indication the fixtures up on the various levels were probably all Sharpys unless PRG got them to flip the spec to their proprietary Icon Beam.


----------



## derekleffew

You're probably correct. I'm sooo five years ago.


----------



## lightman02

http://livedesignonline.com/super-b...-li-halftime-show#slide-0-field_images-181411

Plots and equipment list is posted, love the fact that Chauvet and even AMDJ was in the mix.


----------



## JohnD

How about a time lapse of the setup:


----------

